# Year from hell. Now been arrested....



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

because some drunk twat thought it funny to torment my dog.

With everything going on with my life at the moment this is the last thing i needed. After mum coming out off hospital she went and lived with my sister and her family. But because off the mental problems my mum now has. Where she suthers huge mood swings my sister couldnt cope. So now i have her living with me. Which obviously i dont mind. But having to look after my mum plus having to work 80+ hours a week. It gets alittle stressful.

Anyway the otherday (Wednesday to be exact). I'm in my office at home doing abit off work. It was nice outside so i wheeled my mum out in the back garden so she could chill in the garden. All was fine for a while. Then i hear the dog going mad and my mum screaming. Rushed outside to see what was going on. Only to find that some drunk prick out in the back alley was throwing stones over the back fence and taunting my dog through the gaps off the gate. So i goes out the back gate. But with all off everything going on i forgot to shut the back gate properly. So whilst im telling the prick to get lost. The dog manages to get out. All she did at first was bark at him. The guy shit himself and done something even more stupid. He raised his hands up infront off him(Obviously in a move to protect himself). However the dog thought it threatening and decided to bite his hand. Causing him to bleed. I grab the dog and put her inside and this guys fucks off. Think nothing more off it. Go in and calm my very upset mother down. Next morning i get a knock on the door and find a copper standing there. Asks me about the incident and if at the time i was in charge off the dog. Which i said yes. With that i was read my rights and taken down the police station. Where a taped statement was taken and i had my DNA, fingerprints and picture taken. Oh what joy. So now im being taken to court for aggrivated assault? Despite my argument to the officer. He said that it was unprovoked because the guy may have been drunk and thought it was funny to torment the dog. He never actually physically attacked her or me and because it was in the back alley which is a public place i dont have a leg to stand on. Wished i dragged the fucker in the back garden now.

Just hope now that the magistrates are dog lovers. 

I dont really care what happens to me. But if they decide to destroy the dog. It will kill my mother and i wont let them do that.

I mean how could you destroy her.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your problems. This is something that the police now have to do due to new legislation. A number of cases are going to court and people are getting off. Including a boy who threw a slice of cucumber at another kid.

Hope the judge is sensible.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nightmare!

Dogs are a sensitive issue at the moment it seems. Hopefully you can prove provocation as it is a dogs natural instinct to protect it's master esp German Shepherds and she looks a sweety.

I agree you should have dragged the tosser in the garden beaten the crap out of him and let the dog have a proper go, but as always we don't think of these things at the time :?

I really hope you get a sympathetic judge, might be an idea to try and find out if this low life has any previous if you can to strengthen your case.

Good luck.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Really sorry to hear this Jamie, especially with all the more important challenges you've faced.

Surely any judge can see that there was no intent to cause injury - aggravated assult is just bollocks

Good luck mate.

Moley


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you 100% sure that none of the stones that were chucked over the fence hit your dog or mother?? Because, if they had been hit, then surely you'd have been defending you & yours?

Some of the bruises/cuts that could have been suffered might only have appeared later ....


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Are you 100% sure that none of the stones that were chucked over the fence hit your dog or mother?? Because, if they had been hit, then surely you'd have been defending you & yours?
> 
> Some of the bruises/cuts that could have been suffered might only have appeared later ....


Which would make no difference in a court of law :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good luck with it.

The law is an arse :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In the words of Victor Meldrew"unbelievable" :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Fuck sake.
So your Mum and your dog are relaxing in the garden, when some degenerate decides it will be funny to throw stones at your dog?
I was watching a programme on BBC1 last night (Traffic Cops, like Road Wars) and some arsehole threw a glass through a church window, striking a church-goer on the face.
So should he get away with it and be able to charge the church-goers?

This country is a fucking joke.
Pile on the sympathy about your mum and your situation.
Reading about what's happened to you has made me sick to the stomach.

It seems law abiding citizens are the new car drivers.

Rogue


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> I dont really care what happens to me. But if they decide to destroy the dog. It will kill my mother and i wont let them do that.


FFS what a story [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Not sure what you've done yet, but I'd seek out a decent lawyer. I'm sure getting your dog destroyed would be a last resort, they have other options open to them first, such as mandatory muzzling in a public place, and I'm sure the nature of the incident plus the fact that your dog hasn't done anything like this before will mean everything is OK.

One bad thing is that even if you don't get charged with anything, this lowlife fucker will still have a chance of compensation, but if that happens then you need to put it in the hands of your insurance and let them get on with it and forget about it.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it any wonder this country is going down the pan.

Hope everything works out ok for you.

Another reason to add to my arguement to move to a more sensible country. :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to here about all the stress Ducky. 
 
But ultimately your dog bit another person. Your dog by law has to be under your control at all times. It may well have been a nervous and reactive 'fear bite', but that is even worse. It is the keeper's responsibility.

What could have happened is an irrelevance in the eyes of the law. What did happen is everything.

Alas, your mums predicament and your pressures are secondary to the fact that your dog bit someone.

You need to either 'fess up and mitigate massively. or be prepared to waste money on lawyers to try prove that the events and consequences were completely created by the plaintiff's actions. A tough one.

Or, come clean and hope to get a light slap down.

Biting dogs are no light matter these days. In eyes of the law, it could just have easily been a kid's head bitten as a tramps hand. Dog's cannot tell the differnce.

G Shepheds do haev reputation as 'fear biters'.

Take advice asap.

Sorry to hear of the turn of events anyway. It must be distressing.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

> You need to either 'fess up and mitigate massively


Your quite right Gary. As the owner off the dog and my responsibilty to it. I have held my hands up to the fact that i was in charge off her at the time. I've not sherked away from that fact. And obviously will plead guilty and bring in monster mitigation.

I'm just pissed at the whole situation. I'm not blaming the law at all. All because some twat basically thought he was funny and me not shutting the gate properly has led to it all.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a positively shit situation and the reason why I absolutely hate being a cop at the moment - I'm embarrassed by it!

Yes, your dog bit someone. It is an offence - and always has been. But not too long ago, after finding out what had actually happened, I would have gone back to the tosser making the complaint, told him he'd asked for it and got what he deserved and that he could just f*ck off. It's called 'common sense policing', and I'm pretty certain it's the way the vast majority of the general public would want us to deal with the situation - it's certainly my idea of how it should be done.

But unfortunately our government has put an end to 'common sense policing'. There is a never ending chase for detected crimes, regardless how minor they are or how unjust a prosecution might be - just so the government can trawl out some impressive looking statistics come the election. But it's all shite. Unfortunately it suits senior police officers because rather than addresing genuine policing issues all they have to do to look good is produce the statistics asked for by Whitehall - and all they need to do to achieve that is bully their staff to generate the figures. We're not locking up criminals - we're just persecuting those we are supposed to serve - because it is easier.

So, in the interests of the Labour Party's re-election campaign and some senior officer's promotion prospects you will be prosecuted, along with the kid throwing a bun at a bus.

All I can say is that I am very sorry.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a positively shit situation and the reason why I absolutely hate being a cop at the moment - I'm embarrassed by it!
> 
> Yes, your dog bit someone. It is an offence - and always has been. But not too long ago, after finding out what had actually happened, I would have gone back to the tosser making the complaint, told him he'd asked for it and got what he deserved and that he could just f*ck off. It's called 'common sense policing', and I'm pretty certain it's the way the vast majority of the general public would want us to deal with the situation - it's certainly my idea of how it should be done.
> 
> ...


Blimey - what a frank comment about the lack of common sense these days. Makes very grim reading.

Jamie - I hope things turn out OK, you are a very selfless person, thee are not many people here who would take on the responsibility you have. Maybe a smart-arse lawyer will help by getting the pissed up bloke to admit the initial misdemeanor?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> But not too long ago, after finding out what had actually happened, I would have gone back to the tosser making the complaint, told him he'd asked for it and got what he deserved and that he could just f*ck off. It's called 'common sense policing', and I'm pretty certain it's the way the vast majority of the general public would want us to deal with the situation - it's certainly my idea of how it should be done.


You get my vote. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a positively shit situation and the reason why I absolutely hate being a cop at the moment - I'm embarrassed by it!
> 
> Yes, your dog bit someone. It is an offence - and always has been. But not too long ago, after finding out what had actually happened, I would have gone back to the tosser making the complaint, told him he'd asked for it and got what he deserved and that he could just f*ck off. It's called 'common sense policing', and I'm pretty certain it's the way the vast majority of the general public would want us to deal with the situation - it's certainly my idea of how it should be done.
> 
> ...


Well well, fancy seeing you here. Common sense and frank appraisal as always Mark. It's a shame the trait is not as widespread in the force as the public would like.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As everyone else above mate, really sorry to hear your troubles - you of all people really don't deserve this kind of hassle and stress. 

Fingers crossed for a sympathetic judge and a light slap on the wrist. Just remember there's a lot of people on here and at home rooting for you. 

Best wishes to your Mum too, hope she's doing OK now.

If you need anything, just shout.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A joke does not even come close.

Doff my cap to Mark for his comments & i for one agree 100%.

TBH although dragging the little fucker into your garden & snotting him may have appeared the better plan, if this scrote was hell bent to cause this much trouble you may well be facing an ABH/GBH charge & then the least of your worries would be the dog as you're almost assured of a few weeks/months at Her Majestys Pleasure.

Country going downhill does not even come close :evil:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

This is an outside chance, but it's worth a telephone call just in case.

You just may have legal expenses cover for the dog in your house insurance policy.

If you can get a lawyer, it would probably help.

Good luck.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spoke with a *cough* friend of a freind yesterday & they suggested this tack as being the best way forward.

Firstly (assuming you've not got a huge garden & that your mother in her wheelchair was sat fairly close :wink: to the dog) state the stones were perhaps being thrown at your mother & given her current state & her being unable to defend herself, you'd like the scrote charged with at best attemted murder or at worst aggrivated assault.

This plays the cards of his charge being bigger than yours, so the chances of the whole thing just vanishing become almost a gimme, as the police would then be dragged into vast mountains of paperwork.

This was termed to me as playing the game.

Best of luck


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jamie,

Do you still have / can you identify the stones he was throwing in your garden?

Can you get a picture showing how close they were to your Mum - and maybe some prints to prove that he threw them - could all be useful evidence / mitigation for you. At the end of the day your dog bit him - can't change that - but any and all mitigation could help you and the hound.

Hope it gets sorted


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Jamie,

Sorry to hear about this. As others have said, it's just another indication of how this country is going downhill. The problem is, i can't see how we can go back now? :?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

If this goes badly for the OP, I vote that we all drive (very slowly, to cause massive congestion) to Number 10 and deliver a 'common sense' petition.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a positively shit situation and the reason why I absolutely hate being a cop at the moment - I'm embarrassed by it!
> 
> Yes, your dog bit someone. It is an offence - and always has been. But not too long ago, after finding out what had actually happened, I would have gone back to the tosser making the complaint, told him he'd asked for it and got what he deserved and that he could just f*ck off. It's called 'common sense policing', and I'm pretty certain it's the way the vast majority of the general public would want us to deal with the situation - it's certainly my idea of how it should be done.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

I guess that 'Mark Davies' isn't your real name and is just a made up Forum ID!! :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this mate, I had this when a little tosser was calling me a fat bastard as I sat and ate my KFC with the wife, he then started throwing bones at the window, wasn't so brave when I picked him up by his neck though, three weeks later the cops came and asked my down to the station to answer some questions admitted it all, no previous, got a caution and that was the end of that.

So I really do hope it ends like that and your dog stays where it belongs next to you and your mum.

best of luck


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> I guess that 'Mark Davies' isn't your real name and is just a made up Forum ID!! :wink:


No it's my real name. I've said nothing here that I haven't said to the face of several senior officers. Thing is, they know I'm right - they just have a vested interest in collaboration.

And as for the counter-allegation suggestion above I don't think it will get you out of this pickle. It just hands us the opportunity of another sanction detection against the original tosser - two for the price of one! You'll make our day! Unfortunately, the pressures are so intense that no amount of paperwork is a deterent. And that's why there's no coppers on the streets - they're stuck in the offices doing all the writing needed to get all these lovely ticks in boxes! So sorry, none left for genuine crime fighting and rubbish like that - there's just no ticks in it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cheers for your comments guys....I'm feeling the love.

Well im normally good at talking my way out off trouble with Traffic Cops. Lets see how i go with Judges. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Finally had my first day in court. WooHoooo.

After speaking with my barrister. We decided the best way forward was to plead not guilty and take it to trial. Something that re-enforced my decision when the CPS read out the guys statement and looked abit bemused and embarressed with his statement and then tried to make an argument to why it has come to court which he was stopped by the secretary guy in the court as it wasnt at trial yet.. If the CPS doesn look convinced and they are the ones prosecuting. Then fingers crossed it won't be a hard one to win. Next date will be in November.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Brilliant and good luck.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Sounds as if you will have a positive outcome, good luck, although can't believe this made court


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Good luck Jamie, we're all thinking of you...sounds promising so far...


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd like to offer some platitude like "Justice will prevail!" but unfortunately I know better!

However, you can take heart in the fact that the criminal justice system is bollocks and struggles to convict even the blatantly guilty, so the odds are you should be fine! I bloody hate to see this sort of thing happening to people, so I truly do wish you luck and I'll be hoping it turns out well for you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope things turn out well for you Jamie - hopefully looking good so far. Can't believe you've got to wait until November for the next date.

We'll have to get you out this neck of the woods again sometime if you can spare the time. Hope everything's OK with your Mum at the moment.

Keep smiling mate


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

So glad to hear the first day went well....

You've probably thought through all of this already but it surely MUST be taken into consideration that your dog was being protective of both your Mum (hope she's ok btw) & you, which is any dogs nature towards threatening behaviour towards those it considers part of its "pack" - I doubt it would have been barking its head off had the drunken bum been throwing food over the fence! :?

Also the dog WAS under your control, it only actually bit once & it did obey your comand to get back into the garden, had the dog been "out of control" it would have ignored you completely & savaged the bastard to death probably, infact - isn't it the truth that it is only due to your dog being SO under your control you were able to prevent this complete arse from receiving further injury? :wink:

Also I'm sure that the only reason you did not report this aforementioned arse to the police yourself was because you were sympathetic to the fact he was so out of his skull that he was probably not in control of his own behaviour & any sort of person who finds it necessary to be THAT inebriated at such a time of day may, quite possibly, be suffering from some sort of personal anguish & therefore wouldn't need more problems such as his drunken fueled antisocial behaviour being reported to the Police who are, as we all know, over stretched enough trying to solve real crimes............ :roll:

Keep us posted to how you get on - Weaze, Jet & Amy (our 3 dogs) are all rooting for you too......!!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

What a depressing story... just read the whole thread.
Truth is, Mark Davis has it in a nutshell. Sentiments wont matter a jot - the facts are all that the case will be judged on. Thanks to the press, the 'general', non-dog-owning public is a bit anti-dog at present. Too many reports of kids being mauled by them. IMO your best option is to invest in a really good barrister - preferably one from the same masonic lodge as the judge :roll: . Also, make provision for the possibility that the court will order that your dog be destroyed, Plan now to minimise the traumatic impact this will have on your mum, and you. What a bummer of a situation - I'm feeling so sorry for you.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I've just walked through Camden Town (think Mos Eisley on a bad day) and seen a group of chav/dealers with a mastiff type dog, off the lead, roaming free. It's school holidays so there are lots of kids about - but of course should the worst happen they'll just disappear and deny all knowledge of the dog... :?

it ain't right I tells thee...


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Have to agree with Marcus - justice will almost certainly not prevail so the pragmatic approach seems sensible - if difficult.

Most, if not all of us go through difficult times but this does encompass far more than my impending 6 month ban.

Hope it all turns out well.. :?


----------

